# An oft-heard question for the board if I may...



## phunky_nick (Jun 5, 2005)

Good evening guys n gals,

I'm somethin of a lurker on your boards, so hopefully I'm not treading on toes by posting in this manner.. 

I've been stalking skyline after skyline in loot, autotrader, exchange n Mart.. I'm sure you've heard this kinda thing before...

But i've found a certain model that appeals to me in a big way and I was wondering if I could call upon the knowledge base, for some advice.. 

it's an R34 2.0 non-turbo GT - 2 door.. 
I'm not into achieving the race-pace.. I just yearn for that shape, that aura (and the opportunity of building a GTR lookalike) .. and I was wondering if someone with familiarity could advise what the insurance for this flavour aura would be.. 

i figure that it's gonna be Group 20 anyway, but with only 140Bhp, and a 2L Neo6, that it could be a decent amount less than a comparable 2.5L GTT, or GTR

I'm 26 btw, with 1 yr ncb (and only a year full license  ).. enjoys beach walks, candlelit dinners etc..

I ask here because any quote site will not list this model, made in this year.. the closes comparison I've ever had was a 2.5L GTT which would have burned me about £3500 FC.. i've read the boards and contacted A-plan and a variety of others.. liverpool Vic too.. but neither have got back to me,

any light shed would be gratefully received.. 








Nick.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

*Insurance*

Some insurers know the difference - Quinn Direct for example rate a GTS at group 17. To be honest even if the insurer knows the car and will insure an import they are gonna rate it at least group 15 (start of performance/high risk grouping). The BHP is not always the problem with groupings as it's also the cost of repair which with an import/Skyline will be higher than normal cars. The time to repair is also a big factor if the insurer's policy allows for a hire car etc. You might stand a better chance of insurance with a 200SX and body kits are available (I believe) to make them look a bit more like a Skyline.

To be honest at 26 and with only 1 yrs NCD I would look at getting a much lower group car and doing it up for 2 to 3 years until your bonus builds and then move to the higher group stuff.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Enjoying beach walks and candlelit dinners may knock you 20% off with some companys


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Don't tell them it's a non-turbo! Booty-licious did and they put her premium UP, as it was rarer that a GTSt


----------

